# some pics of the damage from hurricane gaston in VA



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi i am not sure this will work..
its a link to a powerpoint presentation showing the devestation caused by a hurricane in Virginia..

I thought it was pretty cool..
beware... dialupers... this is a fairly big file.. so use a fast 
internet connection..

link to presentation...


----------

